# Will the nexus 7 be sold out side google play?



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

OK was wondering its gana be sold at best buy or amazon?
Have some gift cards. Thanks guys.


----------



## MartiUK (Jun 28, 2012)

Probably, in the UK it's popping up on a load of online stores, so I wouldn't be surprised if it appears on Best Buy or Amazon.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Game Stop announced even they will be selling it lol. So I'm sure BB/Amazon will as well.


----------



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

OK thanks guys


----------

